# Investigations Workshops/Training



## Plustax (Oct 31, 2013)

Pleased to say that our Lodge has started Investigations workshops and so far it's proving to be a "long time wanted/needed" topic. We've held a couple of workshops and now surrounding lodges have requested us to bring the workshop to their lodge. I feel that this is a good step forward and personally long overdue. Many of us MM have been doing this (been on assigned committees), but I think it's important to discuss and learn from our past ways of doing things (good & bad).  We use the Grand Lodge Investigations Manual as our guide to start with and go from there.  All in all other lodges are hearing about these workshops and are inviting us to attend to discuss.  I really don't see this very much as training on "how to", but more of a "let's talk and improve" the way we do it.  I only wish that there was more of a firm set of rules from our GLoT so that persons wouldn't want to deviate so much from it. I know that there are many situations on conducting the investigation, but there should be a "base" set of rules that are a mandate from the GLoT. I've hinted during a few investigation topics on this forum, but most everyone seems to believe that the GLoT Investigations Manual is nothing more than a guide which "should or shouldn't " be followed.  Either way, it's all still a positive way I believe in moving forward in Guarding the West Gate.  I see these workshops more as a way of "stimulating" interest/discussion in our masonic lodges. Wish us Luck Brethren!


----------



## JJones (Oct 31, 2013)

Brother, where is your lodge located if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Plustax (Oct 31, 2013)

Wylie, Tx  East Fork Lodge #650     I was actually raised in Augusta, GA  Flemming Lodge #718  back in '85 while in military.  After retiring and settling down in Wylie, I moved everything to Texas. Also joined Hella Shrine in Garland and with the Clown unit, Hosp Transportation Unit and now been tapped as Circus Daddy for our upcoming Shrine Circuses for the next few years.  It's all fun and enjoy it all.


----------



## Plustax (Nov 4, 2013)

Workshops seem to be taking off quite nicely.  So far all is going well and other lodges are showing interest. My question I'd like to address here just to see how it's done in lodges around Texas......  what is your process AFTER a petition is filled & completed by the needed signatures?  Example.. when it's turned in to the secretary is it tabled until it's read and assigned a committee? Is it turned in to secretary and he immediately enters the name in to GLoT database for tracking/registration purposes?  I ask because I hear different responses and trying to find out what the correct process is.  I've heard responses that it's NOT entered in DBase as the petitioner can change his mind and have it pulled anytime before it's read to the lodge. Again, just trying to find out what the correct process is so as to provide correct information when discussing during workshops.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 4, 2013)

The petition is considered to have been "received" by the Lodge at the time it is read at a stated meeting and an investigating committee assigned. At that time I enter the petitioner's information into the Secretary's Database & an ID number is assigned. See Art's. 405 & 407.

A petitioner may withdraw his petition any time up until the Lodge _ballots_ upon it. The difference is that if he withdraws it before it has been _received_ by the Lodge, officially he has not petitioned for membership. If he withdraws it after the petition has been _received_, and he later petitions the same or another Lodge, he is considered as having previously petitioned a Lodge.


----------



## Plustax (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you brother.  



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> The petition is considered to have been "received" by the Lodge at the time it is read at a stated meeting and an investigating committee assigned. At that time I enter the petitioner's information into the Secretary's Database & an ID number is assigned. See Art's. 405 & 407.
> 
> A petitioner may withdraw his petition any time up until the Lodge _ballots_ upon it. The difference is that if he withdraws it before it has been _received_ by the Lodge, officially he has not petitioned for membership. If he withdraws it after the petition has been _received_, and he later petitions the same or another Lodge, he is considered as having previously petitioned a Lodge.


----------

